# What are these?



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Have a colony of CBS SS grade Ive been maintaining for over a year now with good results. Recently I have noticed some blue toned shrimp, some appearing "different". They are quite noticeable against the CBS. Can anyone identify these? I know the pics aren't great but they weren't very willing.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Here's another.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

If the the stripes are blue that could be Shadow Pandas you have, in which case your CBS could be mischlings.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes the striping is blue and on some the black is very dark covering most of the shrimp with minimal white striping. Guess there's some hidden genes in these shrimp, bonus! Thanks.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

No problem, congrats on your taiwan bees


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

the first one looks like a Black King Kong and the second one is a blue shadow panda...very nice. If you have space I would separate them and try to breed only these.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks bettaforu, I was doubting what I was seeing in that tank needed opinions. I do have space so I will be moving them to their own tank.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

So I found some other shrimp in my tank, not sure if this is a shrimp from a previous pic but he caught my eye so thought I'd share. Think his eyes are orange?


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Another view.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Baby eyes are sometimes that colour when they are very small. They may darken over time. That looks like a black king kong


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

I did not know that, just a rookie in the shrimp world so any insight is much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Very glad to help! There is lots of info out there, but it can be tough to sort through


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Have some new shrimp appearing, guessing there blue bolts? Very neat looking even as little fellas.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Well it's been a while since these Taiwan bees first appeared in my tank and I took bettaforu's advice and separated them all into their own tank. I've grown them out and waited for them to mature, well they have grown up now and they are starting to berry. Would never have guessed this would work in my simple set up but guess I got lucky. So far I have a King Kong and a shadow panda berried along with a crystal black that also came from one of the michling females. Very happy and hoping I see some young soon.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

The King Kong that berried.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Some of the bunch I have to play with that appeared from michlings.


----------

